# Codex: Daemonhunters... release date?



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Good day people. As you probably know, there will soon be a new Codex: Space Marines coming out. Then i do beliave that at the near start of 2009 there will be a Dark Eldar Codex coming out. After that according to what I know it will be a Necron Codex being seen in stores. And then an Imperial Guard 'Dex. But when the _fuck_ will a Daemonhunters Codex come out? It's a 3rd Ed. Codex, so more reason than Guard (I think, don't quote me). I want some updated rules! I can't resist the Grey Knights, and the rules in the Codex just confuse things with 5th Edition.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

lets hope never, so we keep all our cool rules.


----------



## Shonuff (Sep 11, 2008)

From what was rumored, and whispered at various GDs...
Daemonhunters and Witchhunters merged into one codex.. CODEX: INQUISITION

Also, a few Chaos armies may (i said may, can't confirm) be getting their own codexes.
Bell of Lost Souls, says at the UK GD, the World Eaters Codex WAS mentioned, but take all this info as you will, I can neither confirm nor deny.

Not making any of it up, Just relaying whispered info.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Urm as for dark eldar and necrons, those are only rumors flying around, phil kelly has actually said gaurd are in the water works so i bet they're going to be the next 40k race


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

nightmare12369 said:


> lets hope never, so we keep all our cool rules.


I really like the current Tau codex so I similarly do not want to see them being redone.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't care if they do a seperate daemonhunters codex, but I know they won't... they'll fold 'em all into a generic Codex: Inquisition sort of thing. It'll suck, just because they'll balance the army in such a way that you pretty much will have to bring Sisters and Grey Knights in the same army to make it competitive, which will be lame-- although if they did a pure Codex: Sisters of Battle (which Witch Hunters really is, in the grand scheme of things) then that'd be fine if it were seperate, though.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

so what about ordo xenos? i heard rumors about ordo xenos being merged with witch and daemon hunters.


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

They said all three Ordos would go into one Codex, called Codex: Inquisition. I like the rules, but I just want plastic Grey Knight Terminators, I could do so much with that.

But I have learned never to trust rumors unless given away at a GT or Games Day, because I heard Dark Eldar were to come before Space Marines...

Here is the new order of Codex releases I heard about (total rumors)
Space Marines - Duh
Lord of the Rings (Council of Elrond) - Shown in Sept. White Dwarf
Space Wolves
Dark Eldar


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Does that include the Ordo Xenos?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

This should be moved to news and rumours.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be surprised if SW and DE were before IG. Not that I dont think they need updating, especially DE. A pure SoB army would be sweet. 

Maybe they may release a multi army dex. So you can take an inquisitor and he can have a SoB army, GK army or an Xenos army, whatever they may be. Or you can take an specific HQ choice, such as a GK Captain, and have to take a GK army.


----------



## Reticent Arc (Dec 16, 2010)

New Daemonhunters codex is expected march 2011. If the current trend with GW continues we can expect highley customisable, multi-part plastic kits to replace the obsolete metal miniatures. I really hope they increase the ranged survivability of the GK's.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Aaaaaah! zombie thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mate, if you're interested in Daemonhunter rumours, there's a stickied DH/WH compilation thread, rather than resurrecting threads that are over two years old...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Reticent Arc said:


> New Daemonhunters codex is expected march 2011. If the current trend with GW continues we can expect highley customisable, multi-part plastic kits to replace the obsolete metal miniatures. I really hope they increase the ranged survivability of the GK's.


Man, just as a note, you are about two years late in the business...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Your in the wrong area if you want to resurect zombies do vampire counts.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)




----------

